# First time buying a smoker



## Mtoth1982 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I've made the decision to buy a smoker and after searching these forums and other research I've decided to go with a electric one to start. My budget is between $150-$250. I was think about buying this masterbuilt:


or 

This one:


My question is the digital worth the extra money? Also, i've read many threads that buying a AMNPS to use will improve the smoking ability. Do i need to make any modifications to use a AMNPS?  Does you think one of these is a good starter smoker? Is there a better one within my price range?

Thanks in advance!


Matt


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 7, 2020)

Go with the 2nd smoker.


----------



## Smkryng (Jun 7, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Go with the 2nd smoker.


I agree with this. 
I would also recommend a pellet tray or tube and place it right here without any modifications. Just partially pull the chip loader to get a little more airflow


----------



## Mtoth1982 (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks guys! So just to be clear, I don’t need to make any serious mods to use the AMNPS? Also, I’ve read that I should buy a separate internal thermometer? Is there any that you guys recommend?

matt


----------



## Smkryng (Jun 7, 2020)

I have a MES30 and run a pellet tube in mine with no mods. There are mods that can be done but I didn’t find them to be necessarily as long as the top vent is wide open and the chip loader is removed or partially removed. Inkbird makes some good thermometer at affordable prices.


----------



## Mtoth1982 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ia the pellet tube better for this smoker given the limited space?  Or the AMNPS?


----------



## Smkryng (Jun 8, 2020)

Mtoth1982 said:


> Ia the pellet tube better for this smoker given the limited space?  Or the AMNPS?


Both work well, the tray will produce smoke  for about 12 hours and the tube from 4 to 6 hours.


----------



## Mtoth1982 (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks for all the help!

I just setup the MES30. I bought the pellet tray but it doesn’t fit in the small space on the lower left of the smoker. Can I put it on the lower grate or do i have to wait to buy a pellet tube?


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 2, 2020)

you won't regret going with an MES smoker...I am on my second one and if/when this one dies...there will be a 3rd

The AMNPS is better in my MES40 than a tube.  The tube made too much smoke and the AMNPS was just right.  This is my experience...others may have had better tube experiences.


----------



## Mtoth1982 (Jul 4, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> you won't regret going with an MES smoker...I am on my second one and if/when this one dies...there will be a 3rd
> 
> The AMNPS is better in my MES40 than a tube.  The tube made too much smoke and the AMNPS was just right.  This is my experience...others may have had better tube experiences.



Thanks for the advice! My problem is more that a previous poster said to put the AMNPS to the left of the wood loader/heating element and the AMZPS tray doesn’t fit in that space in the MES30.  Will it still work if I put it on the lower grate instead? Or should I get a tube?


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 5, 2020)

Mtoth1982 said:


> Thanks for the advice! My problem is more that a previous poster said to put the AMNPS to the left of the wood loader/heating element and the AMZPS tray doesn’t fit in that space in the MES30.  Will it still work if I put it on the lower grate instead? Or should I get a tube?



I put mine on the lower grate nearest the chip feeder tube.  I also opened the chip feeder tube and pull it out about half way so it can draw some air or the AMNPS sometimes smothers itself.  Run the chimney wide open.  I also use a disposable aluminum pan above it to stop the meat drips from putting out the AMNPS


----------



## whistlepig (Jul 5, 2020)

I have owned a MES30 for several years and it's still a good smoker. I wouldn't even think of running a smoker without a remote thermometer to monitor the temps. I have a Thermoworks Smoke ll.


----------

